
Indian Startup Coverage - cdprashanth
http://cdprashanth.blogspot.com/2007/12/indian-startup-coverage.html
======
nreece
I've been following webyantra and pluggd.in for a while, and they both are
well written blogs.

~~~
lj
www.avashya.com is good too

